# making my own moby wrap



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i thought someone might be able to help me with this. i am about a size 22 and want to make a moby wrap....any idea how long it would have to be and how wide the fabric is supposed to be? also what is the best blend of fabric so it is stretchy enough, yet holds the baby secure??

thanks


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

About 6yrd of fabric. I usually have to cut it down the middle length wise, you'll want it about 20 inches-min, so you should get two wraps with your yards of fabric. Cotton Gauze is my favorite, I have used seersucker and a linen blend though. Instructions


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i thought the fabric was suppised to be stretchy?!? all the ones i have seen were maybe some cotton spandexish blend?


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

If its too stretchy you won't be able to get babe nice and snug, I have one made of cotton jersey, like t-shirt material, and it was fine while my kids were small, but its a bit too stretchy now for my 1 year old. And you'd be surprised how stetchy cotton can be, especially the gauze, just enough, but not too much.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks so much!


----------

